# The right knife for this Stefan-handle?



## daddy yo yo (Jul 6, 2017)

Is this the right knife? Shall I upgrade this fine blade?




http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab223/daddy_yo_yo/IMG_7460_zpszjqqfj8o.jpg




http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab223/daddy_yo_yo/IMG_7460_zpszjqqfj8o.jpg


----------



## daveb (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks fitting!


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 6, 2017)

I still see the stupid photobucket update gauge.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 6, 2017)

Clicking on these images should help...


----------



## daveb (Jul 6, 2017)

I see the image fine on here - no links required. I've never had photobucket, maybe they're trying to reel me in slowly.


----------



## valgard (Jul 6, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> I still see the stupid photobucket update gauge.



me too


----------



## Marek07 (Jul 7, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> I still see the stupid photobucket update gauge.


Ditto. But clicking the b*#+$ gauge works.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 7, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Ditto. But clicking the b*#+$ gauge works.



Same for myself. Pho**buck*t is a PITA, I have never seen so many pop-ups... :dazed: Sorry for the inconvenience, I don't know how to fix this...


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 7, 2017)

Ok...clicking on the effing gauge works but not in any mood to deal with the stupid website. I HATE photobucket.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry for my tone, it's directed at the website not you daddy yo yo!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 7, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Sorry for my tone, it's directed at the website not you daddy yo yo!



No worries, I fully agree with you!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 8, 2017)

Won't open on my iPad.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 10, 2017)

ecchef said:


> Won't open on my iPad.



Another try:












Seems to work! I copied the URL of the image itself (right click on Windows) instead of using the image-insert-address from stu*id photo*uck*t...


----------



## valgard (Jul 10, 2017)

work nice now. knife looks good, as long as you like it enough to call it a keeper I don't see why you need a different one.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 10, 2017)

valgard said:


> work nice now. knife looks good, as long as you like it enough to call it a keeper I don't see why you need a different one.



Well, it's a Gesshin Hide Honyaki in White #2, forged by Shiraki. So, yes, I call that a keeper!


----------



## valgard (Jul 10, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> Well, it's a Gesshin Hide Honyaki in White #2, forged by Shiraki. So, yes, I call that a keeper!



What's the question for then?


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 12, 2017)

valgard said:


> What's the question for then?



Yeah, that's a no-brainer.


----------

